# Fantasies and Delusions - Billy Joel



## Lunasong

In 2001, Billy Joel released _Fantasies & Delusions_, a collection of ten classical piano pieces. All were composed by Joel and performed by Richard Joo (currently performing with the classical musical comedy duo Igudesman and Joo). The album topped the classical charts at #1.
Joel often used bits of these songs as interludes in live performances.

I'm really enjoying this album which can be found in playlist form on Youtube. I think Joel is a masterful piano player who excels in jazz chording (and lyric writing), but I was quite surprised at these pieces.


----------



## Lunasong

Today I learned that Billy Joel's half-brother, Alexander, is the current music director of Staatsorchester Braunschweig, whose conductors have included:
Michael Praetorius
Heinrich Schütz
Karl Heinrich Graun
Louis Spohr
Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy
Hector Berlioz
Franz Liszt
Richard Strauss










This is a very good article about the two brothers exploring their roots, but I will warn you that Nazis are involved.
http://www.piano-man.de/roots/newsday.asp


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Lunasong said:


> In 2001, Billy Joel released _Fantasies & Delusions_, a collection of ten classical piano pieces. All were composed by Joel and performed by Richard Joo (currently performing with the classical musical comedy duo Igudesman and Joo). The album topped the classical charts at #1.
> Joel often used bits of these songs as interludes in live performances.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this album which can be found in playlist form on Youtube. I think Joel is a masterful piano player who excels in jazz chording (and lyric writing), but I was quite surprised at these pieces.


do you mean this is a Jazz recording? Because I would only consider it if it was classical music.


----------



## Lunasong

No it is not a jazz recording. That is why I was surprised.


----------

